# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Darebin small builder / chippy

## OBBob

I'm considering moving a wall (below a truss roof so I belive it not to be load-bearing) and don't want to do it myself due to time constraints and general disruption. Anyone know of a good, reliable builder (or is a chippy enough?) for small jobs in the Darebin area?  
Feel free to PM.  
Cheers

----------


## Ricardito

FJB Carpentry 0418587627 I tried to get himlooks like my job is too small although he says he does small jobs

----------


## OBBob

Thanks. The work is now complete through MJ Harris. Probably a bit of premium for their level of service but they were clean, well planned and did good work on time.

----------

